# Bolivar Colosales...anyone had one?



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Haven't heard really anything about them and was just wondering what their deal was.










sure are pricey.....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JPH said:


> Haven't heard really anything about them and was just wondering what their deal was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaamn, those look good. :dr :dr :dr I think I just messed myself a little.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Crap....I spelled it wrong in the search...searched again and found some reviews...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Haven't tried these yet... I've got the German Release PL's, though!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

They look incredible! :dr

I don't know anything about them, but I'd be willing to find out! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i've only had one.
it wasn't bad but I also wasn't impressed.
subtle, muted flavor that didn't change much throughout the whole (obviously very large) cigar.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

burninator said:


> They look incredible! :dr
> 
> I don't know anything about them, but I'd be willing to find out! :r


Around $18 for 1... may not be bad as a thrown in with an order....hmmmm


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i've only had one.
> it wasn't bad but I also wasn't impressed.
> subtle, muted flavor that didn't change much throughout the whole (obviously very large) cigar.


Hmmm, thanks J.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

John came over to my house on Tuesday Jeremy and I gave him one. Ask him how it was. 

That's what happens when you come to my house...you should come some time! :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> John came over to my house on Tuesday Jeremy and I gave him one. Ask him how it was.
> 
> That's what happens when you come to my house...you should come some time! :r


Next Saturday...... Your name is on my calender with a pic of a little animal


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

JPH said:


> Around $18 for 1... may not be bad as a thrown in with an order....hmmmm


Yeah, maybe as filler to get up to my credit card max? :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> Next Saturday...... Your name is on my calender with a pic of a little animal


Awesome!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Shhh ... There are some collosales sound asleep right now ...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Shhh ... There are some collosales sound asleep right now ...


I woke one up......like julian hinted at they still need a little nappy time, to my newbie taste buds at least.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ResIpsa said:


> I woke one up......like julian hinted at they still need a little nappy time, to my newbie taste buds at least.


GET YE BEHIND ME..... NEWB!!!

:r :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nope havent tried yet. bUT KNOWNING YOU im sure u will have some soon.:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bringing a few to the MMH ........:ss 

These are OK but they definately need a rest and some time to fully develop into gems. 

These will definately be a great Boli with five years rest.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> GET YE BEHIND ME..... NEWB!!!
> 
> :r :r


And out of the woodwork he comes...

What stripjoint you been hidin' in Dustin?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Spearmint Rhino dude


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Spearmint Rhino dude


Nice...

Oh, and to keep the thread on track...Nope, never had one.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I shared my review of one not long ago...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I can only dream....


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I've tried most of the 2006 RE's and I think I like the Bolivar Colosales best.

I've reviewed them here.

A couple of my Pics:



















Doc


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Crap....I spelled it wrong in the search...searched again and found some reviews...


Are you getting your Master's degree in DORK?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I've tried most of the 2006 RE's and I think I like the Bolivar Colosales best.
> 
> I've reviewed them here.
> 
> ...


What a site .


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

My favorite of the 2006 REs. :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> My favorite of the 2006 REs. :tu


:tpd: A tasty cigar that is good to go in my opinion. With age they should be great. I just wish they had a little more strength. Cabs of these are so nice to look at.:dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

What about the Boli Liberatadores???


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> What about the Boli Liberatadores???


Also excellent (IMHO), but not quite as good as the Colosales. At least not yet! :ss


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Might have to pick one up when im down south :tu


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Colassales and Libertadores - both barely "good" right now, IMO. Gotta remember the Libertadores were made for the French market, which has always traditionally favored lighter flavored cigars.

There's lots of other stuff out there that's much better to smoke now. For those who have them, let them get several years of deep, quiet sleep and hope they'll come around. 

Never know with all the stuff Habanos is throwing out these days - especially the big ring gauge cigars. Just wish they'd do more Lonsdales - yummy!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

allanb3369 said:


> Colassales and Libertadores - both barely "good" right now, IMO. Gotta remember the Libertadores were made for the French market, which has always traditionally favored lighter flavored cigars.
> 
> There's lots of other stuff out there that's much better to smoke now. For those who have them, let them get several years of deep, quiet sleep and hope they'll come around.
> 
> Never know with all the stuff Habanos is throwing out these days - especially the big ring gauge cigars. Just wish they'd do more Lonsdales - yummy!


 Agree on the londsdales.:tu

The Colassales are very muted and don't taste much like a Bolivar right now. I suspect they will gain richness and strength with age. Will be intersting to see where these are in 5 yeasr for sure. Hve not tried the Liberator.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll have to agree with everyone else on these, muted def need time to rest.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They definately need more time.

Flavors are flat and muted now. These need time to develop into something.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had one at lunch. Had been sitting in the singles humi for a couple months. Not bad, not bad at all. Think that leaving it out of the box may have helped accelerate it's smokeablity. It's "toro" size brought back some NC memories of a gurkha past (size wise).


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

This cigar doesn't have the typical Boli flavor( that's probably the reason I like 'em).


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Good, but not as good as the Asia Pacific releases. The Punch Super Robustos and, especially, the RA Estupendos are outstanding.


----------

